# best size of sinker to use for the walleye run



## 50twizz (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 3/16 and 3/8 oz slip sinkers... will any of these work? and I couldn't find any floating jig heads. so mine are just regular jig heads. so please help me out here. it's my first time going up there! thanks guys!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

If all you have are lead heads, those slip sinkers won't help you at all. You use the floaters with the weight or lead heads on their own. My advice is to find floating jigs and heavier weights. I like the in-line trolling weights better than the slip sinkers, I tend to lose less of them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

I would suggest to make Maumee Tackle one of your first stops!! They have floaters and whatever style weights you may want! I prefer swivel (inline) myself. Right now you are going to want to use at least 3/4 oz.


----------



## 50twizz (Apr 14, 2013)

so if I just have jig heads I don't need a weight on there?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

50twizz said:


> so if I just have jig heads I don't need a weight on there?


Correct, the weight is built into the jig. However, with the water this high those lead heads won't even be worth trying. Like anglermama said, go to maumee tackle and get the right gear. The river won't be much good till tomorrow, it's a good day to tie up some leaders.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

You will need to add Split Shot to the line near the Jigs to make them heavier - but from all of the posts that I have been reading about Maumee, it seems like the majority of people use Floating Jigs and Egg Sinkers rigged Carolina Style. I have never fished there - but I read the Maumee Threads on here. Like anglermama said, go to that Bait Shop and buy the Floaters and the proper Sinkers and Swivels. Apparently, if you can time your Casts with the people on each side of you, you will have less tangled messes to deal with. Save your Lead Jigs for other places - like Reservoirs, Lakes and the Ohio River.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Correct, the weight is built into the jig. However, with the water this high those lead heads won't even be worth trying. Like anglermama said, go to maumee tackle and get the right gear. The river won't be much good till tomorrow, it's a good day to tie up some leaders.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dang, you beat me to it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Today 2 oz bank sinkers to hand line sinkers. Seriously I would wait a couple of days and hit maumee tackle and they will set you up with the correct gear.


----------



## 50twizz (Apr 14, 2013)

can somebody possibly post a pic of what my rig up should look like? that way I won't have a problem figuring it out lol


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Use a braided main line in the 10-15# range. Tie the main line to your inline trolling weight, from the opposite end of the weight tie on a 2.5 to 3ft leader and finally tie on your floating jig. Use a mono leader with a smaller pound rating. That way, when you get hung up you're only losing a jig.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Use a braided main line in the 10-15# range. Tie the main line to your inline trolling weight, from the opposite end of the weight tie on a 2.5 to 3ft leader and finally tie on your floating jig. Use a mono leader with a smaller pound rating. That way, when you get hung up you're only losing a jig.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1, the only thing I did that was different was use fleuro for my leader.

And remember to have different weight sizes, you don't want to stay on bottom, you want to walk down river bouncing off the rocks.

Last but not least, do yourself a favor and make up some leaders ahead of time, you be thankful you did!

Mr. A


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

50twizz said:


> can somebody possibly post a pic of what my rig up should look like? that way I won't have a problem figuring it out lol


Maumee Tackle provides excellent tips and pic of a Carolina rig

http://www.maumeetackle.net/fishing-techniques-i-11.html


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

Jmsteele you read my mind on every post.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

50twizz said:


> so if I just have jig heads I don't need a weight on there?


you can use the plain old jig heads but you get hung up alittle more and you foul hook more fish. you can use the inline or bullet weights and a short leader and you get hung up alot less and more of the fish you catch are caught legal. so its just a matter of choice which one you want to use.

when i go and i havent been for awhile i still choose to use a jig and twister tail. its just what i,ve gotten use to using. i do foul hook some fish but if they are biting i usely manage to catch enough to eat. but if i have to release every fish i catch then so be it. im not out there to fill my freezer, just wanting to spend alittle time on the water and feel a pull on the other end of my line.

you being a new guy to the sport of maumee fishing i would really suggest you try using some type of bullet weight and a floating jig head with a twister tail. you will want weights from 5/16 to 5/8 oz,s then just use the weight that lets you just bump the tops of the rocks. when you feel anything on your line you set the hook. then later if you want you can try using the jigs. but if you start with weights and floating jigs i think you,ll stay with them. i would recommend about 18" to 24" fluro leaders. that way you can just slide the bullet weight on your main mine and tie on a very small barrel swivel then tie on a lighter weight leader. if your floating jig does get hung up you can brake your leader. but if your weight gets hung up hopefully it will brake at the knot.
sherman


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

I use 3/4 oz trolling weights on a braided main line with mono leaders


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

